# Work bench top



## hdusch (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello everyone.
I am new to the forum and have just been reading posts for several days. I have seen a few suggestions for making a workbench top. The method I use is very inexpensive and easy. It is a copy of how bowling lanes are made. I have used this technique using on edge 2x4s and oak flooring on edge with the tongue and groves cut off and jointed.

For the 2x4s (after jointing the top edge, drill a series of holes in the center of each board spaced about 12", counter sink the holes on the outer two boards. Lay them on a flat surface,MDF works well, and bolt them together with threaded rod. With the top down on the MDF , tap the back side with a rubber mallet as you snug everything together. 
I usually wrap this top with hardwood of the same thickness held on with wood screws. This lets me repair the or replace part of the top if necessary.

I have an oak top made with tongue and grove flooring that I built 25 years ago. I also have a bench with a 2" well in the back by just building it out of 2x6s with 3 boards near the back of the bench being 2x4s.

I have also used this method to build a 12' walk board I set between ladders. Just replace every other board with a spacer at the rod positions to keep the weight down. 

Try this cheap top and you may not go back to more expensive solutions.

Harold


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Harold


----------



## drifter58 (Oct 22, 2011)

Harold

Welcome do you have a picture of your work bench


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

...and if you live near someone who sells glu-lam beams, they will occasionally have cutoffs that are already made-up for you. You can cap these with your choice of a denser surface (such as hardwood flooring) to make a very nice workbench. My dad has several of these. *OPG3*


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Harold and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## Montanamike60 (Apr 5, 2015)

Great idea, I've used the same threaded rod method to make large cutting boards for friends.


----------

